# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Better shots of my cobalt!

## awelcome

As promised here are some clearer shots.... I actually took the time to set up my shot and use my flash this time.  Do you think she looks properly fat yet?  Don't mind the white specks, I had to give her a few more flies to get her to sit for pictures.  Thanks for looking.

----------


## Lynn

Very nice photos
Thank you for sharing.
You could enter one into the "Photo of the Month" contest  :Smile: 

http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...st-2014-a.html

----------


## awelcome

Thanks!  I saw that.... but then I saw this month's pic and felt pretty intimidated lol.  Wishing I had a macro lens now....  Maybe though, if I get a super great one, as I am sure I will take them often lol.

----------


## Lynn

Not at all ----> go ahead !

I think the 'big stretch'  ( #5) is terrific.
So typical  :Smile: 

I just put 3 of them on FF Facebook

 :Butterfly:

----------



----------


## Paul

Wow he/she is gorgeous!

----------


## awelcome

Thank you.  After some digging today on the forums I realize she is the only cobalt they had... the others in there were citronellas. I just LOVE her colors/patterns.

----------

